# Shenzi (Wait, what)



## Gavrill (Feb 27, 2009)

*Placebo (Name change)*

Name: Placebo
Age: Anywhere between 11-25. (She's/He's capable of age transformation.)
Sex: Both! (Capable of being male or female. Usually male.)
Species: Hyger (a combination of a hyena and a Snow Tiger)
Height: 5'11
Weight: 135 lbs

Appearance: Lean and slender. Heavily androgynous. 

- Hair and fur: White plush/medium length fur with a few black markings. Black ears, black spots on shoulders/chest and rump/thighs. Two black stripes near the end of its tail.
- Markings: A scar over the left eye.
- Eye color: Gold.
- Other features: Large paws and strong muzzle. Four fingers on each paw, digitigrade legs. Tail is about 3 feet long and catlike. Ears are rounded. Wears a red collar with a tag that reads "Shenzi". Likes to wear beige cargo pants and nothing else.

Behavior and Personality: He's totally chill yo. He's also very blunt (lol pun)  and not afraid to speak his mind. He's very shy and affectionate. However, he's more than willing to join in on a conversation if the subject interests him.

Skills: The power of total chill
Weaknesses: ^

Likes: Reading, writing, having sex with young girls, attempting feats such as being ambidextrous (which he is not), eating. (Fast metabolism. :3 )
Dislikes: Loud music of all kinds, loud people who have no idea what they're talking about, overly sweet foods.






This is a picture in which he is missing a toe


----------



## Shouden (Feb 27, 2009)

hehehe...I think I ate that toe....or was that from something else....oh well.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 27, 2009)

Bastard :[

I liked that toe too.


----------



## Phoenix6780 (Feb 27, 2009)

I like the picture ^^


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 27, 2009)

I didn't draw it, but I cannot for the life of me remember who did. @.@

Sorry whoever you are! Thanks for drawing this for me!


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 27, 2009)

This development does not surprise me, but how could you dislike loud music D: ?


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 27, 2009)

I have very sensitive ears.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 27, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> I have very sensitive ears.



Constant exposure to loud music will fix that in no time :V .


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 27, 2009)

But that hurts


----------



## Shouden (Feb 27, 2009)

what doesn't kill ya or makes your ears bleed, makes you stronger....actually, if it makes your ears bleed, whatever bleeds would grow back stronger.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 27, 2009)

D:

But toes don't grow back


----------



## Shouden (Feb 27, 2009)

But, I'm not entirely sure it was your toe. I think the one I ate belonged to a lion...but all you cats look a like to me....although, hyenas aren't really cats...or dogs...


----------



## Kanin (Feb 27, 2009)

I know how you feel, my ears are really senstive ears to.


----------



## Shouden (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, wolf's ears have to be. Our howls can be heard up to 10 miles in excellent conditions.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 27, 2009)

Get out of my topic ye wolf plague D:


----------



## Shouden (Feb 27, 2009)

yes, ma'am.


----------



## virus (Feb 28, 2009)

Shouden said:


> what doesn't kill ya or makes your ears bleed, makes you stronger....actually, if it makes your ears bleed, whatever bleeds would grow back stronger.



ears don't work that way. Constant exposure to loud noise gives tinnitus and eventually deafness. 

change from male to female, like those fish. I bet the hormone swings would be a pain in the ass.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 28, 2009)

virus said:


> change from male to female, like those fish. I bet the hormone swings would be a pain in the ass.


Believe me, the estrogen is worse than the testosterone.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 1, 2009)

Just so you guys know, name change.


----------



## Aurali (Mar 1, 2009)

change it in the title too hun?


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't know how to change the title @.@

NEVERMIND


----------



## Aurali (Mar 1, 2009)

yay!! *pounces*

So.. what do I call you... he.. she.. shi?!?


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 1, 2009)

Placebo is the new me..but if you want to call me Shen, go ahead. Maybe its name can be Placebo Shen.


----------



## Aurali (Mar 1, 2009)

Placebo said:


> Placebo is the new me..but if you want to call me Shen, go ahead. Maybe its name can be Placebo Shen.



Nooo I mean gender wise... I know your a female.. but you got a male fursona!

I just wanna know which one you prefer.


----------



## Takun (Mar 1, 2009)

YOU ARE STILL SHENZI.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 1, 2009)

I AM NOT THAT HYENA VOICED BY WHOOPI GOLDBERG

And call it a him, Eli. Since that's what he usually is.


----------



## Aurali (Mar 1, 2009)

Okies sir


----------

